# A Bit and an underbite?



## MyMiniGal (Oct 21, 2013)

When I found Halo, I fell in love with her personality.Her and I just clicked. She is my first mini, and honestly, had no desire to show, that may change someday, so having her unregistered wasn't a factor for me. My next mini, when the time comes, will be registered at least AMHA and have the right confirmation with everything. Halo has the right confirmation in everything, other than her bite. She has a slight underbite. I hadn't even thought of it, until last week, that due to that underbite, would I ever be able to put a bit in her mouth? Do underbites cause issues with bits? She just turned two in June, so I haven't tried anything with ground driving yet. Was wanting to just start out with a halter, reins and surgicle (sp). But, right now, I am working on doing a tiny bit of lunging, and teaching her the commands I want to use. I use those same commands when walking her. So, I am working on getting the base of what is needed down. If the underbite will cause an issue, and I am never able to drive her, that will be ok. I would be disappointed, but I would just figure out other things to have her do. I just enjoy her company and will love her as much. I could always just ground drive her with the halter, for fun. Anyway, if any of you know one way or another, on if underbites and bits don't go together, please let me know.

Wanted to say also, I don't plan on starting her ground driving by myself. I have contacted a trainer, and also have had several mini people around, that have taught their mini's to drive, say they can help me get started. So I won't be on my own with that. Thank goodness! LOL


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Oct 21, 2013)

How much of an underbite does Halo have?

Is it slight or more pronounced.

I would ask your vet , what they think as well.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 21, 2013)

It was worded as "moderate", when the vet checked her in April. She will have her yearly done next April, so my plan is, I won't put a bit in her mouth, until after that. Sometimes you can see her underbite, by how she holds her mouth, but most times, you can't really see it, as in teeth sticking out or anything. I use the word "slight", because that is what was used when I bought her. I was told about it. And did a search to see if it causes any eating issues, and then I looked at Halo's overall health and you could tell, she was healthy, and wasn't having a problem eating, at all. Which she doesn't. But I hadn't thought about it for driving and using a bit, until last week. Don't know why it didn't hit me, until then.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree, check with your vet but if it is not pronounced (we can't see it so your vets judgement will be needed) there is a good chance she will be fine to carry a bit. Another factor to consider is her age, her bite may continue to change over the next couple of years as she matures and that may improve things or make them worse so it would be something to keep watching.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 21, 2013)

I had a "R" mare that I actually saddle trained who had a tremendous overbite- it is the opposite of Halo I know but would cause the same problem in the mouth. She was fine with a bit. She too had regular dental care, which did help but never solved her problem. If you can get your finger comfortably through the gap where the bit should go (I am assuming Halo will let you without removing a finger- maybe try with a pencil first??) then you will be able to get a bit through, although she may well prefer a straight bar or mullen mouth to a jointed bit.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, the vet said, that it will be probably around the age of 5-6, before we know totally what her bite will end up being. I just pray it doesn't cause any eating issues. I would be disappointed about not driving, but that is the least of my worries for her. I just want her happy and healthy, otherwise. In the meantime, we are to keep an eye on it, and if anything seems to be causing a problem, then we will take care of it. So far, there just isn't any issue with it at all. I don't want to cause an issue by putting a bit in her mouth, either.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 21, 2013)

I haven't even tried to put anything in her mouth like that. But I will give that a try and see. That is what I was wondering too, if a certain bit would work over another. Thank you, Jane. Will keep those two bits in mind too.


----------



## CZP1 (Oct 21, 2013)

My gelding has a severe underbite and he drives, eats fine. His teeth are checked every year and I think as long as you are aware of your horses habits you should be fine. I will try to post a picture.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, this is really good to know. Yes, I would love to see pictures of your guy and his bite.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Oct 21, 2013)

If you keep on her teeth, you shouldn't have an issue. My showjumper had a moderate parrot mouth, a sideways molar, and as a mare had stallion canines. Never had an issue with the bit, and for some weird freaking reason, she preferred a super thin bit over a rubber snaffle or a dog bone. Its 100% the hands behind it, it doesn't hurt them just sitting there if it's adjusted right. The bit should be nowhere near her teeth anyway. The only issue a bit can cause a horse's mouth is if the hands behind it are rough. Unless her bottom teeth are poking out of her mouth, don't lose any sleep over it.

And besides, if they were that bad, you'd be able to just use a hackamore anyway and be good to go


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok, thank you. Will look up what a Hackamore is. Not up on the lingo. LOL Not losing any sleep over it either...obviously, since it never dawned on me until now.





I'm so thankful, though to hear that others have had this issue and drove, with no problems, due to the under or over bite. Thank you all so much!


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 21, 2013)

Something just hit me...couldn't I just train her right off, with a bitless Bridle anyway?


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Oct 21, 2013)

You could, however, they aren't any nicer. Rough hands on a bitless are just as nasty as rough hands on a bit. Gentle hands on a bitless are just as gentle in a bit. As with any tool, its how its used, not what it is. I've seen tongues split with thick eggbutts, I've seen colts broke out in a twisted wire that had mouths like butter because the trainer had such wonderfully soft smooth hands - they never knew how hard that bit could be! It's 100% the hands behind it.

I personally don't like bitlesses. They put weird pressure on a horse's face, in spots not designed to take pressure, and I think they could get confusing. Ie When Im in a halter, pressure means X, but in a bitless, pressure means Y?

One more thing - theres a reason very few top trainers have gone to bitlesses - especially driving trainers. They just plain aren't as effective as a bit! Bits have been around for centuries. And there's a reason they're still used SO widely today!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 21, 2013)

I just saw this or I would have replied sooner. I have a 3 year old with a severe underbite and she drives fine with a mullen mouth bit. We have her teeth checked at least twice a year, and as a 3 year old, she is currently missing at least one front tooth. Her bite is so bad I think you can even see it in this photo today when I was giving one of our 4-Hers her first actual driving lesson (after months of ground driving!). I would definitely try a bit before I would go bitless.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok, thank you...this really gives me hope, that there won't be a problem, at all. I'm praying that as she gets older, her bite gets better, but only time will tell on that. But right now, it isn't even causing any issue at all, so really, it doesn't matter if it gets better or not, love her just the same.


----------



## MiniNHF (Oct 22, 2013)

Im not a fan of bitless after watching a girl with her show jumper get out of control in the show jumping ring during a competition with it. The trainer switched the horse over to just a plain snaffle bit and it was like a whole different horse that walked into that ring, 100% under control with the same rider. I think the bitless are for that small group of special horses that work better in them then a bit.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, honestly, that is what I was thinking...that a horse, really would behave better, with a bit of some kind. Will definitely try a soft bit, first.


----------



## Becky Horat (Oct 22, 2013)

Our wonderful Sammy, has an underbite as well. We knew this when we bought him, but his outstanding disposition for a driving horse was our main attraction to him. We have had NO regrets. We drive him in a snaffle type bits. He has had no problems at all. His teeth have been checked and worked on regularly since a young age. He's now 5 and all seems just fine. And as far as showing....go for it!! We show him in everything except Halter. And they say he can show Halter, as he's a gelding and they don't check teeth unless moving up in championship classes. But, don't think an underbite is a good trait for a Halter class IMO. He has done very well in Hunter and Halter and Driving Obstacle. We also show him Reinsmanship and the regular driving classes. So, don't let the underbite stop you from showing. Also showing in CDE or driven Dressage or trail driving or Open shows.

As far as the bitless bridle. My opinion, unless they have a real reason they can NOT wear a bit...not just because they don't want to, I feel a horse is much better trained and responsive w/ a bit....especially driving. I've tried the bitless bridle and have ridden some horses in side pulls in situations, but still would always train my horses in a bit. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 22, 2013)

I would only be able to show her in open shows, as she has no papers. I think her Sire was R, and her Dam was A and R...not sure on all of that though, as I have never checked into that. I honestly, didn't know any better, when it came to papers and showing and all of that. I knew you had to have papers to show, but that wasn't why I was wanting her. I could of gotten a mini for less, without papers too, but her and I clicked. There is something said for clicking with a horse, right off. It was funny, as when I first saw her and the owners were showing all Halo knew, which honestly, to me was a lot, Halo kept wanting to be with me. Even without papers and all of that, she is worth the moon to me. Underbite and all.





I am so glad I asked this question on here though. Not only has it given me the answer I was hoping to hear, but also, to realize, I'm not the only one, with a "special" mini.


----------



## CZP1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry no pictures yet, but as you can tell everybody has an underbite 

You can still use a bit. You just have to work on her accepting the bit and it will all come together. Sorry so vague but there is alot of great advice here.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 23, 2013)

All is good now. No worries on my end, anymore. Will just treat her as a horse, like she has no underbite, but always keep it in mind, that she may need a different bit, due to it or something, and will plan on having yearly check-ups, which I would of anyway, and let the vet decide on when things need to be done with her mouth. Didn't realize how common this seems to be in them.

Thank you everyone, who took the time to respond. I really appreciate it.


----------

